# Mario Lemina



## juventino (22 Agosto 2016)

Centrocampista gabonese, classe 1993, dotato di passaporto francese (con la nazionale transalpina U20 ha vinto il mondiale di categoria nel 2013), attualmente in forza alla Juventus. Lemina si è fatto notare nel Marsiglia del loco Bielsa, diventandone uno dei punti cardine del centrocampo: dopo una buona stagione coi francesi, è passato alla Juventus alla fine dell'estate 2015, in prestito con diritto di riscatto. L'acquisto del centrocampista gabonese è passato per molto tempo in sordina complice i tanti infortuni patiti la scorsa stagione, ma nonostante ciò i bianconeri hanno deciso comunque di versare i 9 milioni per il riscatto, dimostrando di credere nel ragazzo e fidandosi delle buone capacità che ha fatto comunque intravedere.
La stagione appena cominciata, grazie alle varie defezioni e partenze del centrocampo bianconero (che attende ancora il famoso centrocampista), potrebbe vederlo sbocciare.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (22 Agosto 2016)

Buona riserva niente di più. va bene se ha vicino giocatori tecnici. Sicuramente meglio di Hernanes


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2016)

Ottima riserva, non lo vedo però come un potenziale titolare lì in mezzo.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Agosto 2016)

schifo


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2016)

Farà una gran bella stagione, mi piace parecchio


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Farà una gran bella stagione, mi piace parecchio



Anche a me piace molto, però col rientro di Marchisio e l'arrivo di un altro centrocampista non credo giocherà molto..


----------



## DOOOOD (14 Settembre 2016)

finora quando è stato chiamato in campo ha fatto più che bene, ed ora esordisce titolare in CL salvo cambiamenti dell'ultimo minuto.
Commette ancora qualche pericolosa leggerezza ogni tanto, specie a freddo, ma secondo me può diventare un regista più che passabile...di sicuro è preferibile ad Hernanes sotto OGNI profilo, tranne, forse i calci da fermo (ma se hai Pjanic e Dybala in campo li tirano loro)


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2016)

Finchè non rientra Marchisio davanti alla difesa deve giocare lui, ieri ci ha giocato lui o Hernanes?


----------



## Tobi (22 Settembre 2016)

a me non piace, quali sarebbero le sue qualità?


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Settembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> a me non piace, quali sarebbero le sue qualità?



Senso della posizione, fisico, piede educato.

Di giocatori che possono fare quel ruolo in quel modo non ce ne sono tanti, certo non è e probabilmente non sarà mai un trascinatore ma è un onestissimo titolare e non mi stupirei se la Juve passasse al rombo e lui diventasse titolare fisso.


----------



## DOOOOD (23 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finchè non rientra Marchisio davanti alla difesa deve giocare lui, ieri ci ha giocato lui o Hernanes?



hernanes al centro e Lemina mezzala. Devo dire che il suo ruolo più azzeccato mi sembra proprio quello in cui ha giocato col cagliari, copre molto bene, e rischia meno che come regista. Ad ogni modo un'altra prestazione da 6.5 - 7 ed ha anche causato l'ultimo autogol


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2016)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> hernanes al centro e Lemina mezzala. Devo dire che il suo ruolo più azzeccato mi sembra proprio quello in cui ha giocato col cagliari, copre molto bene, e rischia meno che come regista. Ad ogni modo un'altra prestazione da 6.5 - 7 ed ha anche causato l'ultimo autogol



Sicuramente lo conosci meglio tu, ma a me in mezzo piace molto quel tipo di giocatore


----------



## Jaqen (23 Settembre 2016)

Non è Pogba, ma come primo cambio nella Juventus ci sta alla grande. Curioso di vedere Allegri come lo gestirà quando tornerà anche Sturaro.


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2016)

Sta migliorando di partita in partita, vediamo se si rivelerà qualcosa in più di un ottimo giocatore. Di sicuro deve essere momentaneamente titolare fisso considerata la situazione del nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è Pogba, ma come primo cambio nella Juventus ci sta alla grande. Curioso di vedere Allegri come lo gestirà quando tornerà anche Sturaro.



Ecco, tra i due tutta la vita Lemina.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Ottobre 2016)

Espulsione a parte, non è veramente nulla di che. In tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare (e sono state parecchie) non c'è una volta che mi abbia impressionato tatticamente o tecnicamente.


----------

